# Best month for sharks



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

What is the best month for shark fishing from the beach? Taking the weather and environmental factors like grass and jellyfish into account.

I've tried twice in June and one year the moss and weeds were too thick to keep a bait out, and last June the south wind blew all week with big surf making it almost impossible to get a bait out and if we did get a bait out the moss drug it back in. tried one july and the jellyfish were as thick as the June grass.

so if a guy had to choose one week a year to surf fish for sharks in the Navarre area and wanted a variety of species and the best chance for good conditions, what week or month would you guys plan it.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

September is nice, water temps, bait, weather & of course sharks.
Especially if it cools off a during the day, in general nights are fantastic.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

October


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

How would fishing from shore for small sharks be this week with the warm temps from either Big Lagoon park or Johnson's beach area?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

March/ april


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

lowprofile said:


> March/ april


Little early don't you think? I mean I might have a chance at a good mako, but other than that, aren't most sharks still south around that time?


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

I was thinking mid may or mid september


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

shupakabra said:


> Little early don't you think? I mean I might have a chance at a good mako, but other than that, aren't most sharks still south around that time?


No. There's scalloped hammers, tigers, sand bars, bulls, sharpnose and spinners.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

It all depends on your level of comfort. March / April / May: The sharks are there, but be prepared to bring a jacket for the evenings and the water temp is still going to be a little chilly. June / July / August: Hang it up if your trying to fish from the beach! The weed is terrible and if you don't have 1 or 2 other people with you to help pull weed/grass off your line you're in big trouble. Personally, I don't have the patience for it and that's when I hit the Sound and Bay. September / October is the most ideal in my opinion. No weed and the weather is still warm enough to be out in shorts and t-shirt. Lot's of hammer's and tiger's to be caught too. November / December / January: Bring a jacket a dry set of clothes or waders. February: You're usually chasing ghost and the shark bite is rare until late March or April when the water temp picks back up to the low mid 60's.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Fish when and where the fish are, not when it's comfortable for you.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Fish when and where the fish are, not when it's comfortable for you.


True, but not everyone is as hardcore as us.


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

lowprofile said:


> Fish when and where the fish are, not when it's comfortable for you.


 yeah well, I'm in North Dakota driving on and about to drill through 28" of ice right now, and It's been below zero most of the week with 25-40 mph winds dropping windchills to -40 below...so any time in Florida is well within my comfort level.

My issue seems to always be the weeds, jellyfish, and wind, conditions that keep me from getting baits out...not that make my sensitive vagina hurt.


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

what's the best moon phase for sharks, I'm assuming full, but that's not always the case.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

shupakabra said:


> what's the best moon phase for sharks, I'm assuming full, but that's not always the case.


I always try and make a night of sharking full moon and new moon. Want baits in the water for moon/sun rise and sets. I just go when I can mainly, but make an effort for those days....like this weekend. Out for revenge


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

we'll be fishing for 6 or 7 days straight, just wanted to coincide that week with a full moon if it made as much of a difference with sharks as it does some other fish.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

shupakabra said:


> we'll be fishing for 6 or 7 days straight, just wanted to coincide that week with a full moon if it made as much of a difference with sharks as it does some other fish.


It may or not play into your favor, but full moon is usually a must shark night. The days leading up to and after, too.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

shupakabra said:


> yeah well, I'm in North Dakota driving on and about to drill through 28" of ice right now, and It's been below zero most of the week with 25-40 mph winds dropping windchills to -40 below...so any time in Florida is well within my comfort level.
> 
> My issue seems to always be the weeds, jellyfish, and wind, conditions that keep me from getting baits out...not that make my sensitive vagina hurt.


Lol, sure -40 is a little colder than Florida in the winter months but when it's 30* with a 25mph north wind and you get wet... It's not comfortable and most people go home, but there are monster sharks still around and far less smaller sharks so your chances increase of landing that brute. 

The weeds don't fill in everywhere, when Pensacola is full if June grass, there's always another beach that is clear. The jellies won't hurt you. Sure there's a couple species out there that will, but when the water fills up with all those pink jellies they're moon jellies and you can swim with them. The wind usually isn't a problem. It just takes a couple extra minutes to get in or out. The good news is you get a free ride in the direction it's blowing.


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

When I was there in July of 08, the jellyfish were so bad no one could get in the water. They were about 3 times thicker than the worst June grass I have seen. They got so thick at the pier one morning there were spots you couldn't get a 1/4 oz jig to bottom.

And those jellies stung bad. Felt like a match was being held to your skin. These weren't moon jellies, these had long tentacles.

It is good to know that the big ones are there that time of year before the little ones pile in, thanks for the info.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

You'll see jellies while running bait but I haven't seen them thick. 

Come down and put a bat in the water. Only chance at a shark. I play the moon phases, sunset etc. But bait in the water regardless increases chances


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

shupakabra said:


> yeah well, I'm in North Dakota driving on and about to drill through 28" of ice right now, and It's been below zero most of the week with 25-40 mph winds dropping windchills to -40 below...so any time in Florida is well within my comfort level.
> 
> My issue seems to always be the weeds, jellyfish, and wind, conditions that keep me from getting baits out...not that make my sensitive vagina hurt.


Just pick up and move a bit. The last time I was in Pensacola we had grass so bad you couldn't fish at all. We took a drive down to Fort Pickens and it was completely clear and the fishing was great.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

shupakabra said:


> yeah well, I'm in North Dakota driving on and about to drill through 28" of ice right now, and It's been below zero most of the week with 25-40 mph winds dropping windchills to -40 below...so any time in Florida is well within my comfort level.
> 
> My issue seems to always be the weeds, jellyfish, and wind, conditions that keep me from getting baits out...not that make my sensitive vagina hurt.


that is so funny and so true. Come on down and get warm. Its not warm for us, but it'll be like central america for you!


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Sharks this time of the year imo aren't great.. Went out on a trip yesterday for sharks and no luck... Went out of destin pass to where all the charters drop off their scraps. Chummed for about 2 hours and got no bites.
Edit: we were on a boat


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Some quality sharks have been caught lately and I know the big ones are still roaming. Some days you don't get a click and some days just one shark will make the difference.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Some quality sharks have been caught lately and I know the big ones are still roaming. Some days you don't get a click and some days just one shark will make the difference.


Ya like those duskies. 4 in the last month and one is a possible record. I bet there's been more not reported.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Ya like those duskies. 4 in the last month and one is a possible record. I bet there's been more not reported.


Yup. I got a decent one last week and one was caught today


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

How big?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> How big?


Only 8ft. Dumped line on initial run then swam all the way in. Lol.

Lever was probably at 15lbs maybe and 300 or so yards out. Peeled line like a freight train then turned around


----------

